# rdate: got EOF from time server

## Joseph_sys

I'm updating time cron-job but recently I keep getting:

```
rdate: got EOF from time server
```

 and the time is not updated.

When I run the script from the command line it works.

time_date_setting_script.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

rdate -s 128.138.140.44

/sbin/hwclock --systohc
```

----------

## tony-curtis

Do a

```
which rdate
```

 in both the interactive shell and from the cron script.  Are you seeing the same executable?

Also, why rdate?  NTP avoids slamming the clock.

----------

